# Tanks headed into the city.



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I just witnessed 15+ rubber tire tanks headed into Indy fully loaded with supplies and troops. I have never seen anything like this. There is no military base anywhere around here with that kind of equipment. IDK but that give me a real uncomfortable feeling. There is obviously something we do not know.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

were they on HET's or rail, or under their own power, and if so did you get any pics? and yes sir their are supply armories near indy like a major underground one.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

On the interstate headed to downtown under there own power. Yes I got a pic on my phone but I don't know how to get it on here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Noticed last night the big Chinooks were wearing out the sky going back and forth over our house. Figgered they was headed to Alliance Airport or maybe back but maybe they was headed to the our big car racing track. Most I ever seen in one night. Maybe transporting good stuff to Indy.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Could they have been National Guard or Reserve units? Maybe something to be concerned about or just a NG/Reserve unit returning from Ft. Knox returning from an annual exercise.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Idk these eight wheel tanks dont seem to be ones you would want to drive far. That is why I was in shock to see a whole convoy all decked out on the interstate loaded with troops. I just thought I would share because I have been here for almost 45 years and never seen such a thing! It is probably nothing.... I hope


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Notsoyoung said:


> Could they have been National Guard or Reserve units? Maybe something to be concerned about or just a NG/Reserve unit returning from Ft. Knox returning from an annual exercise.


negative, no way would 2 states allow that mess on the highways, they would be transported there by truck or train. 
let us know if there is anything on the news as we will likewise , it is odd for tracked? or heavy armed wheeled vehicles loaded with troops to be on the highway in a major trucking lane like Indianapolis and rolling in as if they are occupying it, that would positively raise some WTF factors in my head especially if no heads up words were given. standard SOP is they tell the residents by announcing the exorcise publicly so arrangements can be made for any interference to the civilians daily routines such as leaving for work earlier etc... Usually these kinds of exorcises or FTX are done in rural areas with low population densities and close to or on major military installations such as FT Knox or Ft Campbell. What ever is going on sure sounds weird.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Operation Jade-Helm
Don't worry, we're from the Government and we are here to help


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is exactly why I started this thread exactly a month ago

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/15011-anyone-else-seeing-movement.html

It hasn't been as busy around here lately but still more military traffic than usual. I hope for all of our sake its nothing and we're just being paranoid but always good to be prepared.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well it could be the same group that I saw headed W on I 76 E of Akron OH yesterday morning. Would take about that much time to get there.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We see unmarked dark helicopters flying over our area all the time. But we are about 15 miles from the National Guard base in Concord.

Now that all of the national politicians are invading New Hampshire to spew their lies, I'm sure the "security" traffic will increase.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First I find it interesting that the OP's alleged siting is the only one that you can find. Also that none of the Indy news outlets make any mention of such an event.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

So is he a liar?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is Hillary making a campaign stop? She dodged sniper fire in Bosnia.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/06/25/makes-very-little-sense-why-are-army-tanks-rolling-down-residential-roads-for-training-in-st-Louis/
» ?Don?t Be Alarmed?: Army Trains MPs To Drive Tanks On U.S. Streets Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

I guess it happened in St Louis too


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> So is he a liar?


Draw your own darned conclusion. In the intel world an unsubstantiated report by an unknown source rates as the lowest of validity.

But pray tell do you have a report that backs up his story? If not perhaps it's wise to wait and see


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2012/06/25/makes-very-little-sense-why-are-army-tanks-rolling-down-residential-roads-for-training-in-st-Louis/
> » ?Don?t Be Alarmed?: Army Trains MPs To Drive Tanks On U.S. Streets Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> I guess it happened in St Louis too


I'm sure a lot has happened in the three years since that was news. Perhaps I'm too nonchalant but unless my city resembles a scene from "Outbreak" or "The Siege" I'm more fascinated than concerned by such equipment.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Is Hillary making a campaign stop? She dodged sniper fire in Bosnia.


I don't think Hillary has arrived yet. I would have smelled that skank by now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We see unmarked dark helicopters flying over our area all the time. But we are about 15 miles from the National Guard base in Concord.
> 
> Now that all of the national politicians are invading New Hampshire to spew their lies, I'm sure the "security" traffic will increase.


Unmarked.

They are marked. All of them. The numbers are marked in black, and the aircraft are painted green. The aircraft look danged near black in the air; hence, "black helicopters."

I like how you called them dark, rather than black. Very astute observation in a knee-jerk sort of world. :applouse:


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know it could just be the NG armorys testing their equipment. Making sure it runs and all that. I've seen them do it around were I live humvees, APC's, fuel trucks. The only thing I haven't seen them drive on the roads are tracked vehicles. I see it about 1 out of every 5 times when I go to visit my grandmother and she's about 2 1/2 hours away. But this is normally only in the summer time, I haven't seen them lately.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Main problems for tracks are they a frigging wide and heavy for their size. They do have rubber inserts to help keep the tracks from completely destroying roads but its still pretty bad on roads that's why you wont see them much. The description doesn't make to much sense where they tracked or wheeled and what do you mean by loaded with troops APCs carry troops tanks do not. IF they are wheeled and if they have troops in them then they are APCs and it sounds like a company+ of infantry or a battalion - In which case they could be doing a lot of different things and there normal mode of transport would be those same APCs which arnt nearly as hard on the roads and don't weigh as much.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Tracked vehicles most likely need a police escort at least here in Michigan they do. We used to drive the M1 Abrams tank from Cadillac to Lake City about a 15 mile drive for the 4TH of July parade every year. We had a state police escort every time.

Driving down the road at 45-50 miles an hour was awesome. It would make the ground shake. People would come out of there houses to see what was going on.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ApexPredator said:


> The description doesn't make to much sense where they tracked or wheeled and what do you mean by loaded with troops APCs carry troops tanks do not.


He probably saw a MRAP, Stryker or a M1117 Armored Security Vehicle.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Again an undocumented siting. Funny how the "picture he took" hasn't been posted


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was in the Army National Guard in California.. we had a military display day... I was the Tank Commander on a M-60 MBT (Main Battle Tank)

I took a tank from our HQ and went right through the main highways in San Diego... with a police escort ... Lots of weird looks.. I was in the TC seat so got to look around (and yell at the driver) and had to make sure the gun did not hit any trucks, buildings, signs, etcs...


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

View attachment 10710
View attachment 10710


here you go sarge!!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe it's just over the road driver training. In my state, they notify you.

View attachment 10712


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> View attachment 10710
> View attachment 10710
> 
> 
> here you go sarge!!!!


Thank you. First it's not a tank. It's a Striker Infantry Carrier. And if you'd look at the Indiana National Guard home page you'd find a link to one of the states units as being a striker brigade and there is a guard base just south of the city.

Maybe those of you that have your tin foil hats on ought to do a bit if simple research before you all go crying the sky is falling. Or they're declaring martial law.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Is Hillary making a campaign stop? She dodged sniper fire in Bosnia.


That's funny right thur.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've been seeing a lot of military equipment heading south lately. We have a depot out here so the equipment is usually heading the other direction. I've also noticed alot of aircraft heading south. Apaches, and c130s mostly. It's an unusually large amount for this area and heading the wrong way. Maybe they are staging for Jade Helm?


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Thank you. First it's not a tank. It's a Striker Infantry Carrier. And if you'd look at the Indiana National Guard home page you'd find a link to one of the states units as being a striker brigade and there is a guard base just south of the city.
> 
> Maybe those of you that have your tin foil hats on ought to do a bit if simple research before you all go crying the sky is falling. Or they're declaring martial law.


Listen I don't have a tin foil hat sarge! I never said anything about martial law.... My post was just out of complete shock. This is a city Not around any fort therefore these machines would have had to travel 30-40 miles on their own power. I FIND THAT WEIRD!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I live in an area that has 2 Navy bases, 1 Naval Air Station, 1 USMC port shipping facility, 1 Air Force Reserve Tactical Fighter Squadron, and 1 Army National Guard base seeing military movements are just part of the everyday scenery.
Heck, Navy Special Ops flies their Blackhawks at night over our place out in the country on their way to train or do whatever they do. Four to ten or more at a time. Sometimes they have one or two Chinooks with them as well (maybe Marine infantry?).
Heck, when they come over during the day my wife and I run outside, wave and do the Happy Dance. (Between that and always wearing a gun, the neighbors are polite and wave when they drive by, but never stoplayful


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> Listen I don't have a tin foil hat sarge! I never said anything about martial law.... My post was just out of complete shock. This is a city Not around any fort therefore these machines would have had to travel 30-40 miles on their own power. I FIND THAT WEIRD!


37 miles south of the city is camp atterbury. And it's a main training base for the Indiana National Guard.

And I said that those of you that have your tfh on. If you think I was refering to you, well that's your problem.

Again a bit of research on your part would have answered all your questions.

an aside from a situational awareness perspective. why don't you know where a major training base is only 37 miles from your city.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't do any research... Camp Atterbury is a training base. That area is always covered in military vehicles. I am talking about a convoy in the city of Indianapolis. I have never seen military like this in our city that's all! That's situational awareness!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Noticed last night the big Chinooks were wearing out the sky going back and forth over our house. Figgered they was headed to Alliance Airport or maybe back but maybe they was headed to the our big car racing track. Most I ever seen in one night. Maybe transporting good stuff to Indy.


Yep, I heard one fly overhead, real low too. Much farther south than Alliance though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

After doing a bit of googling seems like the prevalent view is they are of National Guard origin based at the old NAS in Dallas. Not sure where they are headed when they come over us headed to the NE but Alliance Airport and the race track are surely out that direction. UPS flies planes over us going in the same path and pretty sure thats where they land too. 
Chinook helicopters in Arlington? - DFW Mustangs


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well, I think the op just saw something weird and wanted to say something to see if anyone else knew something about it. I have seen some weird stuff, such as: last weekend I saw a single A10 flying over the bean field by my house like really ssssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww, so slow in fact it took me a while to figure out wear it was. I finally saw it when it cleared the woods across the field it was at tree top level. I thought what in the world, never seen any of those out hear before, and flying so slow, that's like odd.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why is there so many asses on this board.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This is exactly why I started this thread exactly a month ago
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/15011-anyone-else-seeing-movement.html
> 
> It hasn't been as busy around here lately but still more military traffic than usual. I hope for all of our sake its nothing and we're just being paranoid but always good to be prepared.


I Looked for this thread when I posted but I couldn't find it. I wish I would have never posted it now lol. Get flamed for posting something without google researching the internet first.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> I Looked for this thread when I posted but I couldn't find it. I wish I would have never posted it now lol. Get flamed for posting something without google researching the internet first.


Yours was a good post IMO. I wasn't meaning to flame your post. Just pointing out to everyone that others (like me) have noticed an increase in activity. If we're all seeing in then something is probably going on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have also noticed a lot of movement here in Texas. There are a lot of bases here so maybe it is not uncommon. Maybe I am just more aware now adays. I mean I have always noticed some movement but never associated it with anything in particular. Anyways, sure seems to be a lot of shit on the move here. On trains and convoy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I imagine we won't know anything till they show up in our neighborhoods and strategic intersections. Something to keep an eye on tho.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Tanks don't have tires. Strykers and Foxes do. 
2. Operation Jade Helm 2 is not a reason to see armored vehicles in operation in a city.
3. For those of you who fear the military: do you really believe we would turn our weapons on the people we all joined to protect? On the nation we love? Just because a president that 90% of the military hates told us to? I find that offensive. Every Soldier, Marine, Sailor, and Airman I know would personally march on Washington themselves before doing so. I find the sentiment offensive. Police movement sure, military no.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

While I don't mean to offend, but yeah I do think that most military service members would follow orders similar to National Guardsmen at Kent State, various LEOs during Katrina, or the folks searching for the Boston bomber.

Ron Paul: Shutdown After Boston Bombings More Frightening Than Attack Itself

All that is needed is some plausible reason for applying unconstitutional forms of "security" and I think most would fall for it and think they were doing the right thing.

We've got what I think are National Guard in Penn Station all the time. They don't seem to have any objection to NYPD's routine violations of 2nd and 4th amendment rights. Why would I trust that any form of "security" in this country was for the benefit of ordinary citizenry at this point?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If I remember correctly, National Guardsmen were confiscating firearms during Katrina also Not just LEOs. Of course they were just following orders.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And the 82nd ABN was there too. Even jumped in. But there is a big difference between riot control/ stopping looters/arresting criminals, and rounding up people and marching them off to internment camps for no reason/ Imposing national martial law/killing law abiding Americans.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not talking about riot control, looters or criminals. I was referring to them going door to door confiscating firearms.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope you're not suggesting that warrantless home searches were okay because just because they didn't kill anybody. If you are suggesting that you are justifying a total distrust of the US military. Up to now the military has largely retained the same trust the LEO community has lost. Comments that justify violations of Constitutional rights, by someone who is obviously associated with the military, tell the rest of us that trust in the military is misplaced.

There was no riot in any of the examples I gave. At Kent State soldiers killed unarmed peaceful protesters. In Katrina seizure of firearms exacerbated a natural disaster. In Boston the searchers were forcing people from their homes at gunpoint. None of these actions gives me a warm fuzzy feeling the military is trained to respect the Constitutional rights of US citizens. Your words are lowering, not raising, my trust in the military.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

He double hockey sticks. D you don't trust anyone. First kent state was almost 50 years ago not something that occurred yesterday. And just for the record this was during a time of major political upheaval and it had only been a couple of days before that an ROTC office on a Campus had been firebombed and destroyed. To say that the protesters were peaceful is a very great leap. Should they have fired on them, Think the jury found that they shouldn't but it was a very isolated incident.

An while were talking about peaceful protesters, this was not a time of peaceful protests. The 60's for those that have forgotten were times when some cities fell into the hands of rioters for as long as several days.

Katrina was a break down in civil authority. And a lack of effective command and control. You've blamed the military, but what you should be centering on were State National Guardsmen operating under State Authority on the orders of the Governor. Wrong? Sure, but for you to focus your distrust on the entire military for the actions of one small group is like saying everyone in NJ is a butt hole just cause ----- is. 

As for the search for the Boston Bombers, that was one of the first - in not the first - mass bombings on US City streets. And yes they were looking for terrorists. And while you may while about the methods used to track these two down, it worked.

Just remember - I forget which judge said it - the constitution is not a suicide pact.

Me I have a much greater worry with regards to folks that have half backed ideas on what is constitutional or not just because "they" say so.

Many of you vocal folks on this website are the ones that make me wonder if you all are really screwed together just a wee bit too tight.

Would you turn away children from your bunker?

What do we do with the sick if we have to bug out?

Is canabalism ok during a SHTF scenario?

Perhaps the rest of the US ought to be made aware of just how a bunch of you think and the threats you pose to them.

Should they trust "you" to do the right thing?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, there are relatively few cases involving military, as opposed to LEOs, that have occurred, which is why the trust in military is so much better than trust in LEOs. In general my trust is higher in the military than LEOs.

While Kent State was almost 50 years ago, and I agree with your description of the times, the protest going on was peaceful and yet students were killed, including one who was just walking to class. There was no one held accountable. Not good for trust in the military for any of us old enough to remember. Enlistments in the National Guard went pretty close to zero afterward.

You are correct that Katrina represented a breakdown of civil authority. When the civil authority is ordering mass confiscation of legally owned firearms it has clearly broken down. The question is would military follow such orders? During Katrina both LEOs and military did follow such orders. Many of the guns have never been returned. Federal courts have subsequently ruled the seizures were illegal, but not one person went to jail for this mass violation of civil rights. I am not aware of any LEOs losing their jobs or soldiers dishonorably discharged for participating in the seizures.

Regarding Boston, I have to agree with Ron Paul. I think we are extremely lucky that no innocent civilians were killed by the military units involved. All it would have taken is one person saying "Where is your warrant?" and we could have had more dead bodies caused by the military than by the bombers. Are you suggesting that would have been okay? I wish one of the people who had their home invaded had sued. I would like to see a court precedent set in that case.

You are correct that I do not trust our so called authorities. Having LEOs and military coming on this forum and trying to justify gross violations of civil rights certainly doesn't do anything to restore that trust. In all three cases mentioned no one was held to account for massive civil rights violations. I suspect that as long as the courts continue to tolerate such acts our rights will continue to go away and trust will further dissipate until it cannot be restored.

So now I will give my prescription: Stick a body camera on every cop in the country, and if the military is going to operate off base stick cameras on them too. Start to apply serious punishments to those who abuse the public trust. We can start with the back shooter in SC, or that gang of deputies in CA.

You are certainly free to disagree with me, but if you have any desire to change my mind before it is entirely closed, you'd have better luck if you were tried to convince me things are improving in some fashion rather than trying to justify the unjustifiable. You started off the thread on the back shooter in a positive way, but here you are trying to justify violations of basic rights by either LEOs or military. Since you're a cop what am I to conclude? You think anything a cop does is justifiable as long as it isn't caught on film? That is supposed to restore my trust in cops?

If I were you I would try a different line of debate.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

anybody thought that maybe since the wars have wound down at least as far as ground troops go thats all your seeing is the boys at home weve even brought most of the big red one home and the forward elements in japan.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In reference to MaterielGeneral's post about the Nat Guard and LEOs going around confiscating fire arms from everyone and anyone, Louisiana and other states have passed laws to prevent this kind of occurrence during a "time of emergency."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

There were already laws against it. That's why the Federal judge ordered all of the firearms returned. That order has still not been obeyed.

Unless they are willing to prosecute LEOs and/or military personnel, for violating those laws, the new laws are meaningless.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I disagree with you. Now I cannot speak for places I was not, and therefore do no know about. I can say, as for my unit's involvement in katrina there were no civil liberties violated, neither was there any ammuniton in the weapons carried.

My automatic, and uninformed, assumption about the claims of door to door confiscation of firearms is that the liberal NOPD elected the disaster a perfect opportunity to get as many guns out of the hands of everyone as possible.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First Diver doesn't like anyone to disagree with him on any subject. His view of what is constitutional and what is not is the only correct view. Doesn't matter what the courts have said nor what the facts in a situation show. He will attribute ideas to you that you've never stated and talk down to you when ever he is on the losing end of an argument.

He believes that the Governor's lock down of Boston and the house to house searches to be illegal and not constitutional. He believes the officers should not have had their weapons drawn not shotguns or rifles in their hands. Not withstanding the very fact that the two terrorists had already opened up a gun battle on a city street the night before including not only firing at the officers but also deploying explosive devices.

He claims that folks were forced out of their homes at gun point, but I think the truth of the story lies somewhere else.

He believes that if you stick up for the military or LEO"s that you are some kind of a Nazi and beneath his contempt.

But I think it's kind of interesting that there has been no challenge to what the folks in Mass did during the terrorist attack and it's aftermath.

For those that have never been on a manhunt, thank your lucky stars you hopefully never will. Every truck or car could hold the suspect you are looking for and most times when you're looking for them it's because they've already tried or have already killed someone.

Yeah, we are not very trusting of those we stop. 

By t he way I don't think everyone in t he garden state is a butt hole even though one or two might be


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If your unit was at Katrina and did not violate anyone's civil liberties, I am pleased to hear that but have two questions: 1) What were you doing there? I'd like to hear some positive stories out of that event. 2) When did you hear about the gun confiscations and what did your unit do about them?

Clearly, barging into occupied homes and stealing legally owned firearms is not merely a civil rights violation, but also a criminal act. To the best of my knowledge no one has gone to jail for that and clearly someone should have.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Was Watertown?s Door-to-Door Search for Bombing Suspects a Violation of the Fourth Amendment?

and the courts did rule this was unconstitutional:






http://www.theshootist.net/2008/12/court-decision-on-new-orleans-gun.html

Yet despite this court ruling not all the guns have been returned and no one has lost their job, let alone gone to jail.

Why would I have confidence it won't happen again?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Honestly I learned about the gun confiscations in this thread. 
My unit performed shows of force and presence patrols, took fire from looters, helped clean up the aftermath, and provided security for those who chose not to evacuate. 

Note: 2/505 PIR 3RD BCT 82ND ABN DIV is not a national guard unit, in case anyone had any question on the matter.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sarge, that seems like a personal problem that you need to work out directly with Diver instead of childish passive aggressive posts?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, I just posted one of the many YouTube videos on the subject. There are a bunch of them. The case was pursued by the NRA (one of the better things they have done). 

No attempt was made to return the firearms afterward and the people who tried to get their firearms returned after the Hurricane was over were denied until the suit was won by the NRA. Many of the firearms have still not been returned. The lack of accountability in this case is inexcusable.

Basically, if people had not had their firearms confiscated far less looting would have occurred.

Don't worry about Sarge. He's just having a hard time with the idea that there are law abiding citizens that think poorly of his colleagues. It upsets his worldview.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well when you go under martial law- the regular laws do not always apply -the commander of the area of operation is the law, the judge, the jury and the well you get the point- 
I may be wrong but it is something I never want to be under EVER!!!! I know what the UCMJ is and how it works but there are exceptions to every rule.
Damn I sound like a freaking lunatic. were my beer.


----------

